# Please help me identify these



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I got these in an auction box. I have no idea what they all do.
There were singer needles in this box too.

I have a Janome Magnolia 7330, singer 401A, and walmart Singer Simple 23-Stitch Sewing Machine 2263. Yes, I know the walmart one is a cheap one, but after a long time not sewing i bought it just to see if I still wanted to sew again.
It has worked fine for me tho with no issues. 

Will any of these attachments, feet fit what I have? If not I guess I will sell them in a yard sale, but if they work on my machines I will keep them. 









The box they came in.









Foot 1









Foot 2









Foot 3 view 1









Foot 3 view 2









Foot 4










Foot 5









Number 6









Foot 7










Throat plate


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

#1 wide seam guide or for continuous quilting
#2 button sew_on foot
#3 zipper foot
#4 zig zag or regular sewing foot
#5 straight stitch foot
#6 a free motion spring and a attachable seam guide
#7 rolled hem foot
#8 straight stitch plate to most likely be used with the free motion spring


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I just did my first ever rolled hem with #7. 
I used it on the Janome and it worked fine. Operator will need much practice at using said foot tho. :facepalm:
I found it hard to keep the fabric going evenly over the curl in the foot. I probably didn't have it fed in there right or something.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

#5 is a zipper foot, so you can stitch right next to the metal/plastic teeth. You will find similar ones on old machines as the only foot.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

You need to see if you have a short or long shaft on your machines. The attachments all look like they are for a short shaft machine.
Do you have manuals for your machines, if not go on-line and down load them.
Good luck


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Like Janis said, they will fit any short shank, center homing needle machine. This means you can set the machine to straight stitch down the center. There are machines that you can only straight stitch with the needle to the far left, most of of that type were made in Japan that came out in the 50's and 60's. 

I have no idea what the Janmone is, but if you were able to use the hemmer, then I assume it's a short shank, center homing machine. 

I know for sure they will not work on your Singer 401A as that is a Slant Shank machine. No idea on your newer Singer.

And of course, the needle plate will only fit the machine it was made for - I know I've seen the machines that take that style, don't recall what they were though -


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have the manual for the Janome, but i doesn't say if it's a short or long shank.

I think this is good reading for me, and anyone else is wondering how to tell.

http://www.sewingpartsonline.com/sewing-machine-presser-feet.aspx

I measured the distance on the Janome and it is a short shank machine.
I'm learning... this is all new to me ,bear with me girls and boys.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I ordered a 1/4 piecing foot with a guide today. That looks real handy. 
I am thinking about a braiding foot next.
I have several walking feet , but I will need to figure out if any of them will work on
machines.
Those walking feet look intimidating...:huh:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My 1/4 piecing foot came to day! Off to play with it.


----------

